# Irish Banks dependence on emergeny aid at lowest level since 2010 peak



## leroy67 (11 Jan 2013)

Interesting Read,

http://www.independent.ie/business/...vel-since-2010-peak-central-bank-3349410.html

What is really really really bugging me is that the banks are recovering, according to Minister Noonan our Economy is recovering, everything looking rosy to exit bail out and re-enter the markets, sure aren't we a great little country attitude.

We are a great little country because of the pain and suffering the everyday citizen has had to endure for the past 5 years, yet when are our true heroes and patriots going to get a chance to recover?


----------

